# General Elk



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi guys,

So I am planning on buying one of the general bull elk tags in July since I didn't get my residency stuff figured out in time to apply for controlled hunts.

I have never hunted big game here..so I am looking for some pointers as to where I should start. I am located in Provo and am willing to drive 1-2 hours to get to a good spot.

Is anyone willing to give me a few hints as to where I could go to hunt? I have looked at the maps and everything, I just want to make sure I stay on public land and am doing exactly what I should be.

I have hunted elk before, just not here 

Thanks in advance to anyone who feels kind.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

So this is for the archers choice elk tag?


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

I would start by hunting the General Spike unit. There is huntable area close to you. There is a much better chance of seeing elk in the spike units then in the any bull.


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> So this is for the archers choice elk tag?


I'm not sure.. I just found a list of leftover tags on the DNR website. Like there are x amount of muzzleloader tags to buy..and it says there is no limit on general season archery bull elk.

Am I way off here...?


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

Raptorman said:


> I would start by hunting the General Spike unit. There is huntable area close to you. There is a much better chance of seeing elk in the spike units then in the any bull.


Once the Spike hunt ends, can you shoot a big bull in the general spike unit? How does the mapping work?


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry but these questions you are asking are very self explanatory in the guide books, go pick you up a copy and read it every time you go to the bathroom. As far as areas to go, it all depends on what tag you buy, pretty much can hike anywhere and find elk.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

With the archery general season being state wide, I would suggest purchasing a tag when ever you want up to the start date of the hunt since there is no quota. Then I would start hiking and looking areas over. Elk move around a lot, so it doesn't matter where they are today, in 2 months, they will be elsewhere. If you hunt a general bull area, anything that resembles an elk is legal to take. If you hunt a spike only area, anything that is a spike, calf or cow is legal to take. Good luck. This is the funnest time of the year... planning, hiking, scouting. Much more fun than the actual hunt.


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

As mentioned, I would look at an archery tag. It is a longer hunt, you can hunt pretty close to any unit, including the any bull units. You have the Wasatch unit right in your back yard, there is a lot of elk up there. Take a drive up a few canyons around your area and you will find some area that hold elk.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

definitely need to read the proclamation, but here's the jist with the general archery elk tag.

- General any bull area's from Aug 15th - Sept 11th (hunters choice any bull or cow)
- Spike units from Aug 15 - Sept 4th (hunters choice spike or cow)
- Extended archery hunts have variable dates depending on the area. The front is Sept 12th - Dec 15th for any bull or cow.

You can hunt any and/or all of these hunts on that one tag. It's the best value hunt in the US for elk. It's also the hardest hunt to kill anything on of any hunt in the US if you ask me 

Cheers,
Pete


----------

